# Grettings from Serbia



## Ilić Marko (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi my name is Marko I'm 28 and i start beekeeping 5 years ago, I'm very interested in yours way of migratory beekeeping. Greattings from Serbia.:applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Marko!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Good to have you here Marko!


----------

